# Nvidia 3D Vision Vs. Polarisierte Monitore



## Devoid (5. November 2010)

nabend leute,
will mir vor weihnachten noch passend zum neuen rechner ein 3d fähigen monitor zulegen.
Was sind die vor und nachteile beider alternativen?
einer is natürlich dass die brillen weit günstiger sind beim polarisierten monitor (zb ein zalman), das wäre sicher praktisch wenn ich mal mit freundin einen 3d film schauen will. aber geht das überhaupt vom winkel?
was würdet ihr nehmen? welche variante ist zukunftsträchtigen und macht vermutlich das rennen?treibersupport ist bei nvidia sicher besser, und spielunterstützung denke ich auch.
danke fürs feedback im vorraus


----------



## Docy (7. November 2010)

Ich red jetzt mal aus Erfahrung heraus: Ich hab den Samsung SyncMaster  2233RZ (bei HoH für 240 Euro, TopGerät, kann ich nur empfehlen) und das  nVidia-3D-Vision-Kit dazu.

Vorteil: Die 120Hz merkt man auch deutlich im 2D-Betrieb, einfach nur  toll. Außerdem ist für uns Zocker kaum was anderes möglich als nVidia im  Moment, da alle 3D-Games auf nVidia ausgelegt werden (siehe Black Ops:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/c...-polarized-chromadepth-colorcode-3d-tech.html).

Vom Blickwinkel her hast du generell nicht viel Spielraum, mit der  Freundin nen Film gucken setzt das Eng-beieinander-hocken  voraus. 

Sry, hab keine Zeit länger zu schreiben, ich empfehl dir aber das 3D-Kit  mit dem SyncMaster 2233RZ (native Auflösung 1680x1050 - 22Zoll),  23Zoller oder gar noch größer lassen deine Graka nur schneller an ihre  Grenzen stoßen.

Meine GTX460 schafft mit 6GB RAM und nem i7 870 2,93GHz in BC2  unter 3D-Betrieb mit nativer Auflösung um die 30-40 FPS auf MediumSettings, in rechenarmen Gebieten wie Wüste 40-50, in Wald und Stadt 20-30. Da es aber besonders in hektischen Situationen schnell unter die 20 FPS kommen kann, zock ich 3D in BC2 auf LowSettings, da rutschen die FPS nie unter 40. Ich verschwätz mich gerade, aber vor allem bei 3D-Betrieb halbieren sich die Frames, die du sonst in 2D hättest. Die Graka berechnet ja 2 Bilder ineinander zu je 60Hz, deswegen auch sind die 120Hz beim Monitor nötig.
Z.B.: BC2 läuft in 2D ab 80 FPS aufwärts, 3D mit 40 FPS.
Von polarisierten Monitoren hab ich keine Ahnung, aber ordentliches Gaming-3D setzt auf nVidia. 


​


----------



## BigBubby (8. November 2010)

1.) Habt ihr euch schon mal Filme im Kino angesehen in 3D? (Nicht bei jedem wirkt es so toll. Bei manchen ist das gehirn auch damit überfordert. Bringt ja nichts, wenn du jetzt da ordentlich asche reinbretterst und dann kannst du es nicht nutzen)
2.) Gleiches mit der Shutterbrille. Auch da haben manche Leute probleme mit. Am besten mal bei bekannten oder sonst wo 1-2h testen (also eine Filmlänge mindestens)

Bei Polarisierten Monitoren musst du immer dran denken, dass die Auflösung halbiert wird (eine hälfte die eine polarisation die andere hälfte die andere). Also beim kauf drauf achten, dass sie auch ausreichend groß ist.
Bei Shutterbrillen wiederum brauchst du einen Monitor mit 120hz, damit jedes Auge 60hz abbekommt. Auch wird die helligkeit halbiert, also brauchst du einen kräftigen. (Jedes Auge bekommt ja die hälfte der Zeit schwarz und die hälfte Bild zu sehen).

Was besser gefällt/angenehmer ist, muss man selber entscheiden, deshalb punkt 1 und 2 beachten und daran entscheiden.


----------

